# Embarrassing question for Moldie



## Guest (Dec 30, 1999)

Moldie, I have been bothered by something since about Thanksgiving and it is very embarrassing but I figured I'd ask anyway. Around Thanksgiving, I started having an awful itchy bottom....(oh, how embarrassing)....as it continued, I had to ask the family if they had itchy bottoms also so, yes, that started us all laughing, and it is now a family joke. I thought it might be pinworm as my boy had that years ago but the itching is not only at night--it does occur during the day. I am the only one suffering. That is not the case. I have looked and looked and cannot see any worms! YUCK! Anyway, it is still continuing and I went to the doctor and she couldn't figure out why. I didn't have hemorroids. I'm not constipated at all. It's just ITCHY!!!! So, she gave me a prescription for a medrol pack and said "Hope that helps for inflammation" and said if it didn't, they would want to do a poop sample! I did not fill the medrol pack as I am taking alot of MSM which is an anti-inflammatory agent. I also decided to get PB-8 acidophillus and hoped that would help. It has just a little but I am still suffering. Could I have gotten parasites while on vacation at Thanksgiving? I figured I would have diarhea or some other signs. This will sound gross but even last night as I was just sitting watching TV, I would swear I could feel something squirming around my rear end hole and it was itching something terrible. What do you think? I guess I need to go back for a stool sample to rule out parasites? Thanks, you're great! Lynne


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Lynn, it may be that or may be only something as minor as having a lot of creases in and around your rectal area where material can collect unobtrusively even with careful wiping. In this case some of those hemmorhoidal wipes or cleansing pads with aloe might be helpful. Perhaps this is why impart those bidets were invented. Small fissures or tears may be irritated by the stool. I tend to have a lot of creases down there and can get itchy after seemingly careful dry wiping. If this doesn't help, perhaps a stool analysis would be beneficial to determine if it's something else. Good luck!


----------

